
Moving from Gulp to Webpack - octosphere
https://medium.com/stratajet-tech/moving-from-gulp-to-webpack-9064b6cf2e08
======
sdegutis
The overlap in JS tools is a bit confusing to me. There's Webpack which
bundles and transforms some aspects of your code. There's Babel which
transforms (and sometimes bundles) some aspects of your code. There's
TypeScript which transforms and can also bundle your code. Recently I have
needed to use all three, but it's very difficult to know just how to mix and
match them. It feels like the JS community has a lot of great isolated ideas,
but hasn't quite mastered inter-project coordination.

